# Woohoo! Tomorow's opener!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here in MN we can't shoot untill May 1st and tomorow will be my first day out! I won't be bow fishing yet, my bow isn't set up for it, but I do have a spear that I'll be using. Any suggestions on what I should use for line for it?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

For a spear? I big ol' rope. Honestly, I have no idea. Something thick that wont cut into your hand.

Now if you were talking bowfishing...well that's a whole different thing...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went to Wally World and got a rope that can handle 150 lbs. Seems to be workin' pretty slick. I've already dragged up 2 tree limbs and gotten hooked on a rock and it's holding strong.


----------

